# Who are good English trainers with videos on colt starting?



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

There are plenty of NH trainers with videos on how to start colts. Many great things can be learned from them. I have been wondering though, are there any good English trainers out there that put colt starting videos out? If so, who are your favorites and why?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Julie Goodnight rides both English and Western, and I saw a good video of her starting a young horse.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you, I will look into her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

2horses said:


> Julie Goodnight rides both English and Western, and I saw a good video of her starting a young horse.



I follow most of her method for early riding. I like Clinton Anderson for ground work.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Me too, Palogal.


----------

